# Siser Easy Weed Problems



## nick14g14 (Sep 4, 2008)

I ordered some of the Siser Easy Weed vinyl and i did a test on a 100% cotton Gildan Shirt but the logo i made only stuck around the edges. I preheated the press to 302F and pressed the shirt for 4 seconds the applied the cut and weeded transfer for 15 seconds followed by a hot peel like the directions said. So I'm not sure what went wrong because ive only heard good things about it. I'm suspecting the temp needs cranked up a little but I thought id ask if anyone had any advice before i go wasting vinyl or burning down my shop lol.

Thanks for all your help as always!


----------



## DexManRay (Nov 23, 2007)

Im not sure what the problem could be. I am a bit of newbee myself and I have been experimenting with the Siser easy weed and have been nothing but impressed. The only possible thing I could think of would be the amount of pressure...???? I use a mighty press and probably use more pressure than needed but I havent had any problems at all from the easy weed. 

Anyone else have any suggestions..?


----------



## mike2468 (Mar 11, 2007)

I've used that material with no problems. Are you pressing the shirt before you apply the easy weed. Need to get any moisture removed first. Just a thought.

Mike


----------



## mycraftytoys (Feb 20, 2008)

Make sure the pressure is good and that the colar is not giving you uneven pressure. I use a tee pad or teflon pillows so that the colar and seems do not cause a problem. I never have any problem with siser unless the presure is off. Good Luck


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes, check the pressure of the press, and maybe bump the temp up to 320 and press for around 20 seconds.


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Make sure your press temp, is accurate. The collar may be keeping the press up, as others have said, try a teflon pillow. Try preheating for a longer time, if it is humid when pressing this would keep the vinyl from sticking. Let us know.


----------



## nick14g14 (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks all! we're experimenting more as i type. il keep you posted


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

I have always pressed at 315 degrees for 12 seconds, hot peel and have never had a problem.


----------



## nick14g14 (Sep 4, 2008)

so we figured out that the colar was giving us uneven pressure but now after we washed them the letterings wanting to come off... the only thing i can think of is its because my sister pressed them an extra time after she peeled them. we went with 320 for 20sec then hot peeled then pressed again for 20sec at 320.


----------



## DestroitShop (Jan 22, 2011)

that clear carrier is there for a reason...did it stick to the press?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Also,, make sure you pressed the right side of the Heat press vinyl.

I know that sounds silly but sometimes some heat press vinyls, it is hard to know which side to cut on.

I also post press all my vinyl, after i peel it. just in case while peeling i broke the seal of glue and fiber.

I post press for 7 seconds.

If none of this works, just contact the seller of the product, they will make it right,, in case you ended up with a bad roll.

They are not there just to sell us products they are there to help us learn to use them , If we are Happy, they are Happy, 

Keep us posted please
sandy jo


----------



## laurastark (Sep 22, 2011)

I just received my order of easy weed. Plan on using it today.
I have read all your post. 
Thanks for all the info... 
L


----------

